# Paracyprichromis Tank Mates?



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

So, after having a couple of tang aquariums, my father has been bit by the bug and is getting his own tanganyika aquarium going. While I was waiting on my LFS to get gold occies in for my 30 gallon, my father visited one day with a bag of paracyprichromis nigripinnis. Needless to say 4 paracyps isn't a great group, and in a 30 gallon it's even worse. But they're doing fairly well all concerns aside. Them being housed in a 30 gallon is temporary, he has a 40 gallon breeder cycling at the moment. I tried to convince him to get a 4 foot aquarium at least, but he didn't want anything over 3 feet, so I managed to convince him to get a 40 breeder so the paracyps would at least have more depth to school and swim. Definitely a better footprint than a 30, and I've heard some people have had success with paracyps in a 40 breeder.

Now that his 40 breeder is less than 2 weeks from a full cycle he's trying to decide what else to keep with the paracyps. Of course though he isn't a fan of the leleupi, julies, or any of the altolamprologus, so I'm struggling a bit with what to suggest to him. He likes the shape and colors of brichardi (I told him they were a hard no with paracyps). He's vaguely interested in the red fin caudopuncs, but I'm running out of ideas to pitch to him and I'd kick myself if I didn't exhaust every resource available to me in order to prevent him from trying to house malawi's with the paracyps. He's my father but he's definitely a stubborn old man who still thinks the aquarium hobby hasn't changed for 20 years haha.

ANY and all suggestions would be appreciated, even if they aren't tang fish. Just some sort of variety to present to him would be incredibly helpful. I just want to make sure these paracyps are housed with proper tank mates since they won't have the length of space they generally prefer.

He isn't big on most shell dwellers, though I have a feeling he might like brevis since they have a few similar looks to brichardi. Unfortunately I haven't found any info on whether paracyps and brevis get along, though I don't see why they couldn't.

Thanks again!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Caudos would be great or a trio of Synodontis lucipinnis.

Or how about these? Is he an experienced fishkeeper?
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ ... philus.php


----------



## Witch Slapped (Jun 13, 2019)

I always forget about the synodontis, I'll be sure to mention those to him. He was fairly experienced, he's using older filtration techniques, but it's all still sound just more work haha. I'll read up some more on those xenotilapia and bring those to his attention as well. Thanks for the input DJ!


----------

